# National Farm Machinery Show



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

America's largest indoor farm machinery show

http://www.farmmachineryshow.org/


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*And in the little town I was born in...*

http://www.worldagexpo.com/# 

Little 'ole Tulare, CA has grown a lot...Pop:45k.


----------

